# tires&rims



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

will the rims off of a 99 450 foreman fit on a 2009 foreman 500


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They should.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

The problems gonna be with the disc brakes on the Foreman. The caliper usually hits the inside of the wheel because they're made a bit different.

The older solid aluminum Foreman Rubicon rims will fit for a fact, but not sure about the 450 rims.


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

If its the standard 12 inch and 2+5 inch offset then it will fit.


----------

